# Newby



## awelker (May 16, 2012)

hello all

I'm new to the sport and looking for some good areas to hunt. I live in north canton and I'm not opposed to traveling (but would like it if I didn't have to). 

Does anyone know of any good places to hunt?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Most of the lakes in northeast ohio offer public hunting , you just have to look at the maps to find the property boundaries . Pick a few spots and start scouting , there are turkeys on the public hunting surrounding the majority of the lakes . Berlin , West Branch , Atwood , Leesville , just remember the public hunting will receive a significant amount of hunting pressure.


----------



## pdtroup08 (Apr 24, 2014)

The dnr website had maps of most of the state's public hunting grounds. It's a good place to start and good resource.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2016)

Bulldawgs suggestion is great. Plus you can head right on down 77 and be in thousands of acres of public hunting ground. Wayne National forest being prime. 

You can find maps online.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Salt Fork State park the largest state park in Ohio used to have good turkey hunting. Have not hunted there in many years but it is a beautiful area. Lots of woods and fields to wander. If I recall it was over 14,000 acres. I would guess a bit of drive for you but worth a look.


----------



## awelker (May 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

